# iRemoconIR



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow this looks pretty awesome... I may try this out. Has anyone used anything else like this?

http://missingremote.com/review/iremocon-ir-learning-remote-control


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

the big miss in this to me is the buggy development software... i may need to look else where. I dont mind the other features that the reviewer did not like. such as a dedicated mobile device and Ethernet only.

Maybe they will make a better GUI interface to build custom remotes etc...


----------

